# Some Folding Stick Chairs



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

I swiped the idea & plans from http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f30/building-folding-stick-chair-42571/
So I have to give "A_Sailor" credit for a lot of this..
They're made from KD Spruce I picked over at the local lumber yard for clearest (Knot, crack & wain free) stuff I could find.
One 8' 2x10 will make one chair if you don't have to cull out knots etc.
I set up a saw sled & DP jig to speed up the repetitive processes.
The chairs are assembled using 1/4 x 20 threaded rod, washers & Ny-Lox nuts. One 6' section of rod per chair with a small bit of waste. I did recess the washers & nuts a bit and chamfered the ends of all parts as well as knocking the sharp corners off the individual sticks with a light sanding. They're coated with a single application of BLO & thinner.
A little hand filing on the ends of the rods to make sure there were no sharps left hanging.
I've made & sold about a dozen and have orders for 4 more so I guess now I'm a "stick chair maker":boat:
What thinks the gang.
..Jon..


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Those are pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks great! So I guess the 1/4" threaded rod has enough flex to bend making the curved seat?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very cool...well done. Got a picture of the chair folded?









 







.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

YES.. the 1/4 rod will flex more than enough to make the curve. I double nut one end & turn it with a cordless drill while holding the opposite nut with an open end 7/16s wrench.

Here's a couple more photos taken inside under 200+ watt lighting.:blink: One of it folded & one of my ugly arse having a brewski.
Actually they're really comfortable and are a great "sit on the deck, kick back & enjoy the BBQ" type chair.
..Jon..


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Those are definately kool. Mind if I ask what you are getting for them?:yes:


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey John..
It depends on the market.. I've got around 10-12 bux in materials in them and I'm getting 60-80 apiece.
They do take some time with all the cutting & sanding & finishing but I try to do them in batches of 4 to 6.
The shop is fairly small & of course full of "stuff" so space is an issue as they start piling up.
I might note that there is 25 individual pieces of wood in each chair so when you get 4 to 6 chairs cut out you have a lotta piles of different lengths to stack around.
If you watch the video in the mentioned OP there's a link to his site & you can print off the dimensions. 

..Jon..


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

J Thomas said:


> Hey John..
> It depends on the market.. I've got around 10-12 bux in materials in them and I'm getting 60-80 apiece.
> They do take some time with all the cutting & sanding & finishing but I try to do them in batches of 4 to 6.
> The shop is fairly small & of course full of "stuff" so space is an issue as they start piling up.
> ...


Hi Jon - Thanks, It looks interesting. I've been making these little folding stools to get rid of at flea markets, garage sales etc. I end up with about $5 in materials and can usually get $20-25. I've been looking around for something different.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

John:
I just built one of these as a prototype since I couldn't find any plans. I'd seen photos & that's all. I drew it up on some graph paper & with much trial & error got one made. Now I need to design a jig to align everything for drilling and assembly.
Would you have a set of plans I could compare with??
I'll send you the dimensions for the chairs in a word doc.
Drop me a PM with your email & I'll send em right out.
..Jon..


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I've gotta make some of these. People will love them!


----------



## vernelq (May 20, 2013)

*Belize Clam Chair*

I have been down to Belize a few times and have been making these chairs here in Michigan - have sold over 30 of them - even shipped a couple to a guy in Utah recently. I also built a web site to sell them.

check it out: www.belizeclamchair.com

I use exotic woods for the pricey ones and I use Red Oak for the "Beach" series - 

thanks 

Verne


----------

